# knocked out another one (added more pictures)



## bronco611 (Apr 29, 2016)

Found a few minutes to beat on some rock just before it got dark, knocked out another bullet for the next season. It so thin and colorful and I still have to micro flake the edge to completely sharpen it but I can finish  that tomorrow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Nugefan (May 2, 2016)

looks nice , lets see it with back lighting ...


----------



## YellowKnife (May 2, 2016)

Now that's a sho nuff deer bullet if I ever seed one! Be a shame to send it at a nasty ole swamp donkey and loose it, could send it to me an it will be safe in my keeper case.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2016)

Mighty nice. I`m impressed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2016)

Nice point!


----------



## T-N-T (May 3, 2016)

That thing is sure enough purty!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 3, 2016)

very nice point!


----------



## shotgunpapa (May 8, 2016)

I like it sure wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## Redbow (May 9, 2016)

Nice point indeed..


----------



## phocus (May 9, 2016)

Super Nice !


----------

